# Off Brand food



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

Does anyone else buy off brand stuff rather than brand name? Most of the time, they taste the same. 
My mom called me cheap for doing this. Really? I think it's smart. Getting the same thing for a fraction of the price seems like a damn good deal to me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm a cheap bastard, of course.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 24, 2010)

My mom does this and I despise her for it. 

It tastes like shit compared to the regular kinds. If you think it tastes the same, then you're doinitrong.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 24, 2010)

Sometimes, but most of the time I'm a brandfag


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Some off brand cereals taste the same as their brand name counterparts. Some don't. 

It depends on the food. I'd rather have name brand. For some.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jul 24, 2010)

Depend on the food. Cheap knock off often end up tasting like shit IMO.
I'd rather pay 1$ more for something I'll eat and not throw right in the garbage. 
Good way to save money right here.


----------



## bigjon (Jul 24, 2010)

To me, malto meal cereals actually taste better than  the brand equivalents (plus you get more for less).


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> My mom does this and I despise her for it.
> 
> It tastes like shit compared to the regular kinds. If you think it tastes the same, then you're doinitrong.


well I'll say that brand name mac and cheese is the best. I won't have knock off of those because I will regret it.
However some cereals and cokes...I don't see a difference.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> well I'll say that brand name mac and cheese is the best. I won't have knock off of those because I will regret it.
> However some cereals and cokes...I don't see a difference.


 Cereals I can agree with. Pop? No way in hell.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> well I'll say that brand name mac and cheese is the best. I won't have knock off of those because I will regret it.


 The Wal-Mart brand mac and cheese my mom used to get was pretty good.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 24, 2010)

Food wise, I'm a brand person. Product wise, I might look into it. Right now, I'm using some ripoff iPod headphones as my computer headphones.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Cereals I can agree with. Pop? No way in hell.


well I don't normally drink soda anyway. Just tea and milk, so if I have off brand, I can't really compare tastes. Unless it's to Pepsi Throwback. OMG that shit is AMAZING.



WillowWulf said:


> The Wal-Mart brand mac and cheese my mom used to get was pretty good.


 we had that. That's the off brand cheese that made me sick. It was the powder cheese type though and not the cheese sauce type like Velveeta



Alstor said:


> Food wise, I'm a brand person. Product wise, I might look into it. Right now, I'm using some ripoff iPod headphones as my computer headphones.


 Products I'm a little iffy. Some off brands are good...others...just plain terrible.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 24, 2010)

I buy it all the time - I'd rather pay 1USD for "not"-Oreos than 3.50$ for the exact same cookies. 

I'm actually a clearance whore - Any store I go into that has a clearance section, I go and check that shit out - I never know what I might find! Often finding 25USD Transformers for 5$, or various electronics for like 50-75% off - It's super worth it.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 24, 2010)

It absolutely depends on what brand you're talking about.  Some became brand names because they were the best, others because of huge marketing budgets.

If you have a Trader Joe's in your town all their store-branded products are fucking awesome btw.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It absolutely depends on what brand you're talking about.  Some became brand names because they were the best, others because of huge marketing budgets.
> 
> If you have a Trader Joe's in your town all their store-branded products are fucking awesome btw.


 IMO, Velveeta has the best macaroni and cheese. Any off brand crap will make me cry.
As I said before, coke doesn't bother me much and I normally eat the sugary cereals anyway and not the "grown up" cereal.

Never heard of Trader Joes. Might not be any here.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> IMO, Velveeta has the best macaroni and cheese. Any off brand crap will make me cry.
> As I said before, coke doesn't bother me much and I normally eat the sugary cereals anyway and not the "grown up" cereal.
> 
> Never heard of Trader Joes. Might not be any here.


 
:/ Real cheese makes the best mac and cheese.  It's not even expensive and it's so much better that that fucking nuclear neon powder it isn't funny.


----------



## abitfuzzy (Jul 24, 2010)

deluxe velvetta sheels and are great. a big brand fag here too.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 24, 2010)

Lobar said:


> :/ Real cheese makes the best mac and cheese.  It's not even expensive and it's so much better that that fucking nuclear neon powder it isn't funny.


 She said she eats the cheese sauce Velveeta type, not the powder.


----------



## Grizz_L_Bear (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Does anyone else buy off brand stuff rather than brand name? Most of the time, they taste the same.


 
I used to be a big time name brand only person however, being unemployed for an  extended period of time has made me more price conscious.  There are  some items I still insist on being name brand but, I have grown to like the generic Mt. Dew or Mello Yello at Wal-Mart or some other stores better.  I guess it really depends on the item and the individual's tastes.


----------



## Icky (Jul 24, 2010)

I can get a huge fucking bag of cereal for less than the brand names.

Why would I care if a certain company made it?

Also Aldi's is an awesome store.


----------



## Tally (Jul 24, 2010)

Here in Finland, we don't get many of the brands you guys have in the States, but  Coca Cola > All off brand cola.


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 24, 2010)

With very few exceptions, I don't bother with brand name, as I feel it's paying more for the name rather than the good, and generally, when I am looking for brand name, it's because I know from research/past use that the brand actually cares about quality. For food, as long as the generic brand can manage to be healthier than fast food, cheaper than the brand name, and not taste terrible, it's perfect. When I want something to make my taste buds dance, I'll cook it myself, from scratch.

Thinking of which, I'm wishing I had the ingredients to make White Chocolate Amaretto Cheesecake... haven't made it in a long while.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm more of whatever is there type person. I have an aversion to off-brand soda because they go flat quickly but I have to admit that it's very hard to find Fanta PIneapple here..


----------



## Slyck (Jul 24, 2010)

Be sure not to tell any Jew jokes while walking down the discount isle.

More people get offended that way.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

It's generally a bit hit and miss, some taste the same whereas others taste dreadful and a few even taste better.


----------



## Maddawg (Jul 24, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> It's generally a bit hit and miss, some taste the same whereas others taste dreadful and a few even taste better.



Such as Dr. Pepper compaired to Mr. Pibb


----------



## Zenia (Jul 24, 2010)

I buy generic brand things wherever I can. Especially now that my boss is hardly giving me any hours. If I have the choice of say... buying $50 of name-brand groceries, or the same amount of groceries, only in generic brand for $20 or $30... you better believe I will get generic.

Once I had to live off of $5 a week.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 24, 2010)

Wal-mart sausages. Never again.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 24, 2010)

Some things I get in off brand some I get name brand of.

Soda is usually the thing I always buy name brand.
Usually Marie Callender TV dinners too cause I usually get those at @2~2.50 each.

I do try to save what I can where I can so I can get other things too.

Tho when name brand things are on sale, and by sale I mean more than 20 cents off. I will get those.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

A few things... I can't find a good non-generic... or I don't see a difference in taste or texture...

Most of Wal-mart's "Good-Value" knock offs are actually pretty good. I wouldn't waste my time with their spices but most of the canned legumes and veges are just as good as their name brand counterparts and taste about the same... The chicken broth is actually better when it's GV brand...

Also Publix (a Southern grocery store) is one of the few places I can find cream soda... I'd kill for this stuff.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> A few things... I can't find a good non-generic... or I don't see a difference in taste or texture...
> 
> Most of Wal-mart's "Good-Value" knock offs are actually pretty good. I wouldn't waste my time with their spices but most of the canned legumes and veges are just as good as their name brand counterparts and taste about the same... The chicken broth is actually better when it's GV brand...
> 
> Also Publix (a Southern grocery store) is one of the few places I can find cream soda... I'd kill for this stuff.


 
I been trying some of Wal-marts great value stuff lately.  A lot of it is good. Also really cheap too.
Just got to decide if the price is really worth it for how it taste on some of the things.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, I like the 'Good Value' products. Other good ones where I live are Western Family and Presidents Choice. I especially like getting soda (not as often anymore as I am trying to cut back since it is my major vice) from generic makers. Why spend $4.99 +tac and deposit on a 12 pack of Mug rootbeer when I can spend $2.99 or $3.99 on Western Family rootbeer? The 2L bottles do go flat sooner, but the cans don't since they are smaller!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I been trying some of Wal-marts great value stuff lately.  A lot of it is good. Also really cheap too.
> Just got to decide if the price is really worth it for how it taste on some of the things.


 
A lot of name brand things... are just fancy labels... they have the same ingredients as the knock offs. I'll pass on things like butter (doesn't taste right or have the frying effects I need) but a lot of them are great...


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 24, 2010)

My only real brand loyalty is Jiff Peanut Butter.

Skippy is pretty gross. :c


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 24, 2010)

My granddad does this all the time, and yeah, SOME is the same, but the majority is vile.
I'm pretty sure his sense of taste has all but vanished, because the salty "beef" stips and powder mash potatoes are not food. D:

You're not paying for quality or nutrition, you're paying for the cheapest things they can pass off as edible. x-x
Snack food tends to be okay, though.


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You're not paying for quality or nutrition, you're paying for the cheapest things they can pass off as edible. x-x


 
Can't that also describe fast food? :V


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 24, 2010)

From things I have got it seems like most canned things are usually not to bad.
Some canned things that have meat are not as good.
Frozen or cold item products and things like dairy, except for milk are usually worse.

Cheap bread is also like there is nothing there, tho I have gotten this when my budget is really low.
Tho the off brand style that is similar to some of the brand name bread is not to bad.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Does anyone else buy off brand stuff rather than brand name? Most of the time, they taste the same.



By "off-brand", I assume you mean "generic no-name brand"?

Reminds me of the time I visited the "Secret Nuclear Bunker" in Kelvedon Hatch in the UK, and saw the pallets of emergency tinned food they had in for when WW3 started. All the lower-ranking civilian type areas were stocked with no-name brand tins, while the Prime Minister's area was stocked with brand-name tins. Even in the event of thermonuclear war, the PM still has to have some perks...



Thlayli said:


> Wal-mart sausages. Never again.


 
I've had Asda sausages while in the UK, and they weren't bad.
I think you've just got the general inferiority of US meat products :-}


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> My granddad does this all the time, and yeah, SOME is the same, but the majority is vile.
> I'm pretty sure his sense of taste has all but vanished, because the salty "beef" stips and powder mash potatoes are not food. D:
> 
> You're not paying for quality or nutrition, you're paying for the cheapest things they can pass off as edible. x-x
> Snack food tends to be okay, though.



... the majority of what you said correlates with what you said at the end... Snack Foods are the least healthy are generally of low quality and designed to pack salts, sugars and fats into their ingesters.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 24, 2010)

Depends on the price and taste difference. If I can pay about 20% more for something that tastes fucking awesome, I'll get it. Cheap bread is pretty nasty, but all tuna tastes the same.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 24, 2010)

Once I bought an off brand here and found worms inside.

Most of the time the same company creates the same food for three - four other companies. There is three pasta kinds here, and I get myself the national brand sometimes because it's cheaper, but it is no different from the Italian kind or the Turkish kind that are a bit pricer.

There are some copies that suck, like "Crystal Cola" that was found as the most hated "Cola" in the country.

That doesn't really matter though, I can eat most off brand foods without any problem, and I can live on cup noodles. Weird foods are no good for me, though.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

I found this site particularly useful when trying to eat on a budget: 

http://www.supermarketownbrandguide.co.uk/intro.php

Of course it's entirely pointless if you aren't in the UK, but for any that are its a great way to compare Own Brand items.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I found this site particularly useful when trying to eat on a budget:
> 
> http://www.supermarketownbrandguide.co.uk/intro.php
> 
> Of course it's entirely pointless if you aren't in the UK, but for any that are its a great way to compare Own Brand items.


 
That link would be amazing if they had an American version... I'd definitely scan it when thinking of alternative ingredients in my dishes.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2010)

I always buy the cheapest, and for some reason it always tastes better than the popular brand.


----------



## Tally (Jul 24, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I always buy the cheapest, and for some reason it always tastes better than the popular brand.


 
Maybe you just get used to bad tasting food, huh?


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> That link would be amazing if they had an American version... I'd definitely scan it when thinking of alternative ingredients in my dishes.


 this, you got my hopes up Nyloc T^T


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Does anyone else buy off brand stuff rather than brand name? Most of the time, they taste the same.
> My mom called me cheap for doing this. Really? I think it's smart. Getting the same thing for a fraction of the price seems like a damn good deal to me.



I mostly buy off brand food. It tastes just the same as brand named foods. Well, most of it does, supermarket own brands can be total shit.


----------



## Luca (Jul 24, 2010)

My mothers the opposite way... she don't give a shit if she's cheap. I'm the one who likes the brands...


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 24, 2010)

Doubtful of whether or not they taste the same? Read the ingredients. There's only so many sane ways to prepare a cereal, but limitless stuff you can pack in.

I know some brand name stuff that I wouldn't eat unless I was about to collapse of starvation, like Chef Boyardee. Al dente, bitches, do you know what it is?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 24, 2010)

Luca said:


> My mothers the opposite way... she don't give a shit if she's cheap. I'm the one who likes the brands...



The reason people buy brand name food is the same reason they buy brand name anything, just because it IS a brand name and it makes other people think they have money.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2010)

My mom buys whatever's on sale. Which is usually Shop Rite brand foods.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 24, 2010)

Depends on the product involved.

Walmart's GV Potato Chips, Tortilla Chips, and even Cheese Puffs are actually pretty damn good.

I'm also fond of the pizza they have that you put in the oven... it has cornmeal in it. Very nice touch.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 24, 2010)

You learn pretty quick which store-brand/generics are OK and which ones aren't if you shop for any length of time.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 24, 2010)

Bagged Cereal FTW!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 24, 2010)

Tally said:


> Maybe you just get used to bad tasting food, huh?


 
Maybe American off-brand food's just nasty, huh?


----------



## Asswings (Jul 24, 2010)

I usually can't taste subtle differences between food brands, it all tastes the same for me. So off-brand most anything is 'better' because I don't have to pay so much. Except soda. I can definitely tell the difference there, and can't stand the offbrand crap.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> Doubtful of whether or not they taste the same? Read the ingredients. There's only so many sane ways to prepare a cereal, but limitless stuff you can pack in.
> 
> I know some brand name stuff that I wouldn't eat unless I was about to collapse of starvation, like Chef Boyardee. Al dente, bitches, do you know what it is?


I-I like Chef Boyardee ;~;



Ibuuyk said:


> Maybe American off-brand food's just nasty, huh?


 I wouldn't doubt this.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 24, 2010)

I get name-brand or store brand. I don't typically go with the weird cheap brands.

Those Aldi stores sell nothing but that kind of stuff though...


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I-I like Chef Boyardee ;~;


 
Chef Boyardee tastes like what I cooked when I was seven, when I used to severely undercook pasta that was poor quality to begin with. Seriously, I spat out the one bite I took and threw that lunch away.

You're going to culinary Hell. :V


----------



## Asswings (Jul 24, 2010)

I still eat spaghettio's. 
But that's more of a... nostalgia thing, Sort of "Oh dude I used to eat these all the time as a kid ^^ *nom*"


----------



## bigjon (Jul 24, 2010)

I used to eat canned pasta all the time. I was on the road and didn't really have access to a stove (granted, I could have had a camp stove, but they are too expensive) until the changed the recipe or something. It satarted tasting AWFUL, store brand especially.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 24, 2010)

bigjon said:


> I used to eat canned pasta all the time (I was on the road and didn't really have access to a stove (granted, I could have had a camp stove, but they are too expensive) until the changed the recipe or something. It satarted tasting AWFUL, store brand especially.


 
Like it was rubbed all over a dirty floor, you mean. Protip, don't rub food on the floor.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 24, 2010)

Sometimes.
Depends on the food item.
Because some generic can be decent if not better than the brand name product.

But some just taste like complete shit.


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 24, 2010)

I've done it a few times. I dont really care about the brand, the only thing I worry about is what horrible things might be in the food


----------



## Melo (Jul 24, 2010)

It depends on the product.

I've noticed that the biggest savings come with the most simple stuff: butter, cream, sugar, etc.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jul 24, 2010)

well although i prefer Dr.pepper my mom goes crazy on how much i drink it. so now i'm limited to this off brand called "Dr.thunder" tastes a little different but still bearable


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 24, 2010)

I shop at BIGLOTS frequently.

So yes, I do buy off-brand food and surplus products alot.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 24, 2010)

I cant tell the difference between stale cereal and non stale cereal.
what makes you think that I could tell the difference between off brand and name brand?

the only way I can tell is if I lick the cardboard box.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 24, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> well although i prefer Dr.pepper my mom goes crazy on how much i drink it. so now i'm limited to this off brand called "Dr.thunder" tastes a little different but still bearable


 My dad's dad drinks Dr Thunder RELIGIOUSLY. He always has like 30 stored away in his fridge. They're fucking delicious.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 24, 2010)

I fucking hate doctor thunder... damn kroger.

though if I had a preference between pepsi and coke I'd take RC.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You learn pretty quick which store-brand/generics are OK and which ones aren't if you shop for any length of time.


 
And to be honest, when it comes right down to it basic commodities are practically the same: sugar is sugar and salt is still salt regardless of the packaging.
It's only for stuff like pasta and preserves / tinned stuff where you do more than just package raw ingredients that the brand / no-brand thing becomes significant.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> Chef Boyardee tastes like what I cooked when I was seven, when I used to severely undercook pasta that was poor quality to begin with. Seriously, I spat out the one bite I took and threw that lunch away.
> 
> You're going to culinary Hell. :V


What? You cook it? I just eat it out of the can.



Zrcalo said:


> I fucking hate doctor thunder... damn kroger.
> 
> though if I had a preference between pepsi and coke I'd take RC.


 RC is pretty good.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> What? You cook it? I just eat it out of the can.
> 
> 
> RC is pretty good.


 
fuck yeah! ROYAL CROWN FTW!!!

&b4 Jones.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jul 25, 2010)

Pretty much been said. Some times offbrands are better, sometimes not, kinda hit and miss.

I've had buying things only when they're on sale drilled into me since I was a kid, so I pay little attention to brands. That being said, some off-brand products contain some scary shit at times.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 25, 2010)

I remember being in the spread/jams isle and seeing a jar which was white with black text that said "Meat spread".


----------



## Tally (Jul 25, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I remember being in the spread/jams isle and seeing a jar which was white with black text that said "Meat spread".


 
Sounds safe to eat.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 25, 2010)

It really depends upon the food and the brand versus off brand.

When I use pancake mix's I can't always get the brand I want. I've tried using the off brands. Never again. Not a single one of those off brands came out with the consistency in good pancakes versus the one main brand I stick with. The batter was temperamental and terrible to work with.

I've also found off-brand fish sticks to be gross as hell. They don't cook right, they don't crisp up, and they taste like crap. I've found that some cheeses are best not bought off brand because they either don't melt or taste like plastic.

You can find off brands to stuff that tastes good if not better but it's not that way with all foods.

You'll find that some off brand soda's taste much better than the main brands. Some things like junk food can taste better if you go with off brand (7-11's Gummy Worms are the best tasting Gummy Worms you can get around here). Off brand bread for sandwiches can often be just as good as the main brand stuff.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 25, 2010)

Off-brand and generics seem to taste better anyway.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jul 25, 2010)

All the time, especially off brand cereal since a ten pound bag costs the same as a small box.  Although I DO have a list of stuff to avoid.

CVS brand juice is way too sweet.
CVS cheese puffs are like edible sponges soaked in grease.
Value Time cheese tastes like butter.

But other then that, most of the off brand stuff I find are pretty good.


----------



## reian (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm not to picky...There are a few things...like I won't buy store name mayo, but other than that it is free game.  Although I have discovered that Kroger microwave waffles are shit...


----------



## Aleu (Jul 25, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It really depends upon the food and the brand versus off brand.
> 
> When I use pancake mix's I can't always get the brand I want. I've tried using the off brands. Never again. Not a single one of those off brands came out with the consistency in good pancakes versus the one main brand I stick with. The batter was temperamental and terrible to work with.
> 
> ...


 I find that off brand pizza rolls taste like dog food and smell like it too.
Same with off brand chicken nuggets


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I find that off brand pizza rolls taste like dog food and smell like it too.



Off Brand oven pizza, on the other hand, actually tastes good. At least the Great Value one.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Cereals I can agree with. Pop? No way in hell.


 
What is wrong with you? It's called "SODA!" not pop. :V

That said I remember back when I was a kid and had to go to Missouri for half the summer I had no access to soda...sort of. My dad wouldn't buy it because he forbid us to drink it. So with what little money I got each week as allowance I would stock up on the off brands. Some of those off brands actually tasted really really good.

Sometimes with off brands they use better ingredients.



AleutheWolf said:


> I find that off brand pizza rolls taste like dog food and smell like it too.
> Same with off brand chicken nuggets


 I don't eat pizza rolls but I know what you mean with the Chicken Nuggets. That said though I'm beginning to find that main brand chicken nuggets can be temperamental too..I don't eat that kind of stuff much anymore. When I did I had a problem finding good stuff because the people at some of the local places would leave shit out and it would start to spoil and then when they throw them in the freezers....you don't know if you are getting a good bag or not.

But the off brands tastes like shit too....so I don't eat that kind of stuff much anymore. I got tired of wasting money on things that were half spoiled due to the stupid handlers.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Off Brand oven pizza, on the other hand,  actually tastes good. At least the Great Value one.


 
You can save money sort of buy getting cheap frozen pizza's, with little to no topping. Then stock up on our own preference of cheeses, and other toppings. So you can get custom make your own pizza's that way. Off brands can work well for that.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> What is wrong with you? It's called "SODA!" not pop. :V
> 
> That said I remember back when I was a kid and had to go to Missouri for half the summer I had no access to soda...sort of. My dad wouldn't buy it because he forbid us to drink it. So with what little money I got each week as allowance I would stock up on the off brands. Some of those off brands actually tasted really really good.
> 
> Sometimes with off brands they use better ingredients.


If it's in glass bottle then anything is pretty tasty


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> If it's in glass bottle then anything is pretty tasty


 
Sometimes.

These things though were in little cans. It was a local company that put out a fruit flavored line of soda, and then the knock offs to mimic main brands. With the juice ones though they used real juice, none of that artificial flavor stuff. Damn that stuff was so goood...


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jul 26, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> CVS cheese puffs are like edible sponges soaked in grease.


 
Agreed. Keep those nasty things away from me. 

I had a bag of these organic white cheddar puffs. I wish I'd paid more attention to the brand name, cause I wants more. D:


----------



## coward67 (Jul 26, 2010)

Off brand tomato sauce sastes like shit, if you don't like watties your not a kiwi.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 26, 2010)

The only good Xbrand stuff is from Wegmans...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 26, 2010)

I tryed all kind of off brands.
So I got to know what I like.

It actually surprising how good some of it can be if you will give it a try.
Not everything is going to be good, but where ever I can get a good buy I will take it.

Tho when I see very cheap deals on name brand things that I like I usualy stock up on it a little bit.
Like when the price is on par with generic version.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 26, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> Agreed. Keep those nasty things away from me.
> 
> I had a bag of these organic white cheddar puffs. I wish I'd paid more attention to the brand name, cause I wants more. D:


 
Pirate's Booty, maybe?



Grand Salamander said:


> The only good Xbrand stuff is from Wegmans...


 
Trader Joe's too.  They're known for their store-branded stuff.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Pirate's Booty, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Trader Joe's too. They're known for their store-branded stuff.


Shit, I forgot about Trader Joe's!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Shit, I forgot about Trader Joe's!


 Trader Joes is like the name brand of  off brand. Kind of.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 26, 2010)

I do buy the generic, off-brand stuff although the normal stuff usually tastes better.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 26, 2010)

Why pay top dollar for something that is EXACTLY THE SAME.
It's the SAME exactly thing only packaged different.

Like that Malt-O-Meal stuff.
It's just the same as boxed cereal only its in a bag.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 26, 2010)

I so do enjoy my Apple-Os. A giant bag full at the price of 1 box of apple jacks.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 26, 2010)

Another thing I didn't mention. Heinz is the only brand of ketchup I'll ever buy.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 26, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Another thing I didn't mention. Heinz is the only brand of ketchup I'll ever buy.


 
Heinz... is the WORST brand of ketchup you could ever get.  It tastes awful, has an everlasting back taste that tastes even worse and cost way too much for its overall shittyness.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 26, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Heinz... is the WORST brand of ketchup you could ever get. It tastes awful, has an everlasting back taste that tastes even worse and cost way too much for its overall shittyness.


 
Who cares what you think about ketchup? You eat fries with freaking gravy, not ketchup.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 26, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Who cares what you think about ketchup? You eat fries with freaking gravy, not ketchup.


 
Yech....Ketchup is gross period.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 27, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Who cares what you think about ketchup? You eat fries with freaking gravy, not ketchup.


 
The heck.  Since when do I eat fries with gravy?


----------



## Aleu (Jul 27, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Who cares what you think about ketchup? You eat fries with freaking gravy, not ketchup.


 Ranch is better with fries anyway


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Ranch is better with fries anyway


 
{THIS}

I also enjoy my hot fries in Buffalo sauce


----------



## Tycho (Jul 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Ranch is better with fries anyway


 
AAAGH GOD DAMN

What is it with people and ranch dressing?! I wish the shit had never been invented.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> AAAGH GOD DAMN
> 
> What is it with people and ranch dressing?! I wish the shit had never been invented.


 
Why so much hate for the delicious creaminess of Ranch? It's delicious and tasty! Well okay arguably I'd prefer the Japanese spicy mayo over it... But that's only sometimes.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 27, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> {THIS}
> 
> I also enjoy my hot fries in Buffalo sauce


that sounds quite spicy



Fenrari said:


> Why so much hate for the delicious creaminess of Ranch? It's delicious and tasty! Well okay arguably I'd prefer the Japanese spicy mayo over it... But that's only sometimes.


Is that the shrimp sauce stuff they give at Japanese restaurants? Or are they different?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 27, 2010)

I <3 Generic Brand Soda


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> that sounds quite spicy
> 
> 
> Is that the shrimp sauce stuff they give at Japanese restaurants? Or are they different?


 
It's quite literally spicy mayo. They mix siracha into Japanese mayo and serve it as a side to sushi... It might be the shrimp sauce I dunno know. 

Back on topic though... Generic salad dressing (especially Italian) tastes EXACTLY the same as the $3+ more ones...


----------



## Aleu (Jul 27, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> It's quite literally spicy mayo. They mix siracha into Japanese mayo and serve it as a side to sushi... It might be the shrimp sauce I dunno know.
> 
> Back on topic though... Generic salad dressing (especially Italian) tastes EXACTLY the same as the $3+ more ones...


 well...DUH
it's oil and seasonings and vinegar. HOW could you mess that up?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> well...DUH
> it's oil and seasonings and vinegar. HOW could you mess that up?



I'm just saying though, unless you have to go hardcore with your condiments and what not, the generic ones are just as good. Personally I wouldn't go for generic specialty goods like Saffron, but for plain pasta, salad dressing and stocks the store brand is JUST as good!


----------



## ADF (Jul 27, 2010)

As it has been stated; at times the off brand stuff tastes a lot worse, but there are examples where the cheap brands are just as good. Puffin biscuits are essentially just penguin bars; but cheaper. Though I remember trying a rice krispies alternative once; and they were tasteless balls of air. The cereal actually became bubbles as they became soggy and released the trapped air. Off brand chocolate fingers are the best, you can get great big bags of them for like a quid.

I recall trying a off brand fruit and fibre cereal that was actually better than the brand one once, though these days I'm more of a egg on toast guy when it comes to breakfast.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 27, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> The heck. Since when do I eat fries with gravy?


 
Location: Trois RiviÃ¨res, QuÃ©bec



Tycho said:


> AAAGH GOD DAMN
> 
> What is it with people and ranch dressing?! I wish the shit had never been invented.



Screw you. Ranch dressing is like bacon. It makes everything it touches better. In fact, I believe that if there is a God, he bleeds ranch dressing.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 27, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Location: Trois RiviÃ¨res, QuÃ©bec
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you. Ranch dressing is like bacon. It makes everything it touches better. In fact, I believe that if there is a God, he bleeds ranch dressing.



 I actually thought about Poutine when you mentioned gravy... It's quite good if the fries are fresh and the gravy made with meat  Not so much a fan of the cheese curds though. But that's just me.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 27, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Location: Trois RiviÃ¨res, QuÃ©bec
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you. Ranch dressing is like bacon. It makes everything it touches better. In fact, I believe that if there is a God, he bleeds ranch dressing.


 that is a delicious God.
I have tried some off brand ranch and it wasn't as good though. Hidden Valley is just the best.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 27, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Location: Trois RiviÃ¨res, QuÃ©bec


 
There's a big diff between plain fries & gravy and poutine ='/

Heck, poutine even has its own gravy.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> that is a delicious God.
> I have tried some off brand ranch and it wasn't as good though. Hidden Valley is just the best.



What do you think of Kraft Ranch? Where I live I can't get the Hidden Valley stuff.


----------



## Azure (Jul 28, 2010)

Buying solely based on brand is not what a savvy consumer does. While there are many instances in which you can taste no difference in some brands with large price differences, there are just as many where the difference in quality is vast. If I'm cooking food I give a shit about(this is all the time) then I don't skimp on the ingredients. Sure, you don't get to shove as much down your gullet if you buy for quality, but it tastes far better. If were talking about boxed foods, instant meals or things of the like, they're all pretty terrible for you and you pretty much oughtn't eat it at all.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Screw you. Ranch dressing is like bacon. It makes everything it touches better. In fact, I believe that if there is a God, he bleeds ranch dressing.



First off: there is no God

Second: Bernstein's Garlic & Parmesan Italian > ranch.  To the bazillionth power.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> What do you think of Kraft Ranch? Where I live I can't get the Hidden Valley stuff.


It's pretty good. If I can't get Hidden Valley then I'd go with Kraft. I trust them.



Tycho said:


> First off: there is no God


 He said "if" hurrr.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 28, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> He said "if" hurrr.


 
And I'm saying "there is no if, there is no god".


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 28, 2010)

In this thread, whores, and not even whores with namebrand booty. Great lot of guineapigs you've turned out to be though. Raise a whole crop of youngin's on Hulk Hogan, G.I Joe, He Man and Star Wars, associate all that shit with the foods, clothes and even *medicines* they consume, and they could give a fuck less about doing their fucking research. Y'know what I was raised on? *Research*, so I wouldn't need what amounts to *cartoons* to tell me what is and isn't a good buy.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 28, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> In this thread, whores, and not even whores with namebrand booty. Great lot of guineapigs you've turned out to be though. Raise a whole crop of youngin's on Hulk Hogan, G.I Joe, He Man and Star Wars, associate all that shit with the foods, clothes and even *medicines* they consume, and they could give a fuck less about doing their fucking research. Y'know what I was raised on? *Research*, so I wouldn't need what amounts to *cartoons* to tell me what is and isn't a good buy.


 
whut


----------



## Aleu (Jul 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> whut


 I think it's something about commercials?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 28, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> In this thread, whores, and not even whores with namebrand booty. Great lot of guineapigs you've turned out to be though. Raise a whole crop of youngin's on Hulk Hogan, G.I Joe, He Man and Star Wars, associate all that shit with the foods, clothes and even *medicines* they consume, and they could give a fuck less about doing their fucking research. Y'know what I was raised on? *Research*, so I wouldn't need what amounts to *cartoons* to tell me what is and isn't a good buy.


 
Oh look, another half way coherent post by the village durp. Right now you are reminding me of those hippies in that SP episode. Guess what? We're not part of the "Corporate machine" to sit there are realize that when we cook foods or make foods or buy foods some of them do have better quality/taste versus others and there can be a difference between off brand and name brand.

My dad used to try to force feed me bull shit about "Well the off brand stuff is always the same"....I don't buy it. You want to know if something is the same, you buy, you try, and you let the results show. Some of us here are showing quite the capability to do that research. So get off your high horse pothead, and come back down to earth with the rest of us. It's actually quite nice here in some parts of it.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 28, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I think it's something about commercials?


 
I rarely give a shit about commercials except insofar as I find them amusing or outrageous/angering.  TV commercials simply don't have any real effect on my buying.


----------



## Angelikit (Jul 28, 2010)

I've never really been one for buying off brands stuff myself, just, because it's not something I've done and I mean, there's no substituting for some stuff in my opinion, like cadbury's caramel chocolate for example, or mcvitie's chocolate digestives - I've tried cheaper versions my dad would buy to try and save money and they were never as nice, so I'd not end up eating them. My boyfriend does however keep going on about off brand stuff being cheaper, so I suppose I will give it a go at some point and see how it goes.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I rarely give a shit about commercials except insofar as I find them amusing or outrageous/angering.  TV commercials simply don't have any real effect on my buying.


 I miss seeing old mascots though. Like the Cookie Crisp cereal used to be that one burglar dog thing. Now it's some retarded wolf.

Oh, speaking of cereals, I noticed some had the same name as brand but they were generic. Can't they get sued for that?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 28, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh look, another half way coherent post by the village durp. Right now you are reminding me of those hippies in that SP episode. Guess what? We're not part of the "Corporate machine" to sit there are realize that when we cook foods or make foods or buy foods some of them do have better quality/taste versus others and there can be a difference between off brand and name brand.
> 
> My dad used to try to force feed me bull shit about "Well the off brand stuff is always the same"....I don't buy it. You want to know if something is the same, you buy, you try, and you let the results show. Some of us here are showing quite the capability to do that research. So get off your high horse pothead, and come back down to earth with the rest of us. It's actually quite nice here in some parts of it.


 
The fact that you can't seem to *ever* get past a handful of stereotypes you think represent the whole of my personhood, some of which I *occasionally* just play up for laughs (not so much these days, but don't let the past go, that's for "hippies and potheads", right?). You lost half the credibility your point would've had when you did that, and the other half when you couldn't do it without referencing South Park of all things, *a cartoon, hello!* I draw cartoons, and _sometimes_ I act like one for a reaction/laughs, but that doesn't make me one any more than those ugly ass fursuits of yours make you a hideous basement dweller whose ashamed of their own body.

You think I'm not aware of the fact other people in this thread at least have some valid reasons for buying namebrand? You think I don't myself, for similar reasons, for some products? I'm attacking the people who clearly aren't putting any *thought* into their purchases, which have made themselves evident in this thread.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 28, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> The fact that you can't seem to *ever* get past a handful of stereotypes you think represent the whole of my personhood, some of which I *occasionally* just play up for laughs (not so much these days, but don't let the past go, that's for "hippies and potheads", right?). You lost half the credibility your point would've had when you did that, and the other half when you couldn't do it without referencing South Park of all things, *a cartoon, hello!* I draw cartoons, and _sometimes_ I act like one for a reaction/laughs, but that doesn't make me one any more than those ugly ass fursuits of yours make you a hideous basement dweller whose ashamed of their own body.
> 
> You think I'm not aware of the fact other people in this thread at least have some valid reasons for buying namebrand? You think I don't myself, for similar reasons, for some products? I'm attacking the people who clearly aren't putting any *thought* into their purchases, which have made themselves evident in this thread.


 
Hey, you came in here with yourself on a pedestal pretty much blanket labeling the rest of us. Don't like my response? Be a wee bit more specific next time, or try some moar coherency.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 28, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hey, you came in here with yourself on a pedestal pretty much blanket labeling the rest of us. Don't like my response? Be a wee bit more specific next time, or try some moar coherency.


 I second this post. I mean, DAMN it's like all his posts are tl;dr


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 28, 2010)

I just remembered the MadTV sketch where Whitney Houston advertised generic soda.

[yt]y5mUH0kl914[/yt]


----------



## Aleu (Jul 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I just remembered the MadTV sketch where Whitney Houston advertised generic soda.
> 
> [yt]y5mUH0kl914[/yt]


 I find this highly amusing except I cannot see the video.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 28, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hey, you came in here with yourself on a pedestal pretty much blanket labeling the rest of us. Don't like my response? Be a wee bit more specific next time, or try some moar coherency.


 
No, I didn't. I already explained why. I shouldn't have had to in the first place. *It's Common Sense*, and now that I've clarified, how about just shut up and stop talking just for the sake of saving face?


----------

